# My 73 510 4dr.



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

*I just started working on it bought it as it is 
Im gonna strip it down this weekend and prep for paint in 2 weeks.
after paint im gonna do a ka24e motor swap...
lots more to come after that...*


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice! Glad to hear shes in good hands and will be taken care of. 

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

its a beauty... cant wait to see her all painted, and with a new engine...

what color is it going to be??? :cheers:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I hate you. 


Nice looking car, but ditch the KA swap, and go for the SR20 swap. Much better aftermarket, and better bolt-on results. Stronger motor also.


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea I know the sr20det is much better but the ka is Free with complete harnest, tranny, and ecu...

So I might as well start off with that first

but Im gonna do an sr swap in the future...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey thats pretty nice, same color as my 2 dr


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

why a ka24e? why not de? 
i dunno anything bout that car just wanted to know why not twin cam?


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

the ka24e is free with tranny, ecu and complete harnest. :fluffy:


----------

